# HI!!! From Toronto =)



## vc1079 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi i would love to get to know you guys and finally decided to make good use of my specktra account after a year! I go on this website everyday, but always too shy to post anything! 

and can anyone teach me how to post a profile pic !! thanks!! 

- Vivian =)


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2010)

Vivian!

You can upload a profile pic if you go to your "User CP".

There is the link "Edit Profile Pic" or "Edit Avatar". Follow the constructions there.


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL thats good =)i was shy to post too but like who cares now, we are all the same, makeup junkies LOL


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome! It took me 2 yrs to post anything because i didn't feel i had anything fancy to say haha!
and like she said ^^^ we're all makeup junkies ANYWAY!!


----------



## YuzuBunny (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome! it's ok just to look! i've been a member for 3 years and i never think i have anything to post. but people are really nice here so if you do have something to say, give it a go


----------



## n_c (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## vc1079 (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenBam* 

 
_Welcome! It took me 2 yrs to post anything because i didn't feel i had anything fancy to say haha!
and like she said ^^^ we're all makeup junkies ANYWAY!!_

 

Aw your just like me! LOL i was like " wow these people really know what there talking about... " 
you made me feel much better =)


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aw thanks Yuzubunny! i think we both need to get the courage and be more active on here!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## Cinci (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey!  Welcome to Specktra


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome out of lurkdom - I'm glad you are posting.


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats on abandoning lurkdom!  I lurked for a few months, too, before posting.  I don't know why I was so shy - everyone on Specktra is so friendly and we're all addicted to makeup!  Now I'm obsessed with the forum!  Anyways, welcome.  You're in good company.


----------



## Hypathya (May 4, 2010)

Hi Vivian!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around the forums!!


----------



## kpenn (May 6, 2010)

Hi Vivian!  From one Torontonian to another, WELCOME!


----------



## sephoraholic (May 6, 2010)

Hello! I'm from Toronto as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyone going to the Mac/Estee Lauder warehouse sale in june by any chance ?


----------



## bumblebees24 (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 7, 2010)




----------

